# End of Sesaon Edit



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

use vimeo next time much better video hosting qualities...

it felt like more of a slam video to me than an edit... the shot where you or your buddy eats shit of the branch is priceless though... the street gap fail is a close second...

i embedded the video as well...


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah thanks a lot man

We didn't really have that much footage from this season - mostly just us eating shit - so we just kinda put everything in


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

no problem definitely keep at it and use it as a way to gauge progression...


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Any other feedback guys?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

YT blocked it for content infringement 
I watched the embedded one. Some good hits, entertained me...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Another reason youtube is gay as fuck and vimeo is better if you didn't have to pay for lengthy videos.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

good stuff guys! just looks like you guys are having a blast....that's what it's all about....keep it up!


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Bump. Any other feedback guys?


----------

